# Medieval Cooking



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

For anyone of you who might be interested, I came across this site a while ago:
http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/food.html

Care to go and comment?


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

WOW!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great site. I used it a couple of years ago when a middle school teacher was doing a medieval fair. She made a couple of the recipes, too.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

That's a great site. I'm starting a Renaissance research project with my world history class. I'll put a link to it on my web page so the kids can find it. Thanks!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Sandy,

Glad to help!

Mezzaluna,

Remember the recipes?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sorry, no, not the specific recipes. One was a venison stew, spiced with some cloves, I think, which she served in bread bowls the kids made to mimic the trenchers (thick slices of bread used in place of plates).She also served a dish of mashed, buttered rutabagas and some sort of spice cake for dessert. The teacher is a Family and Consumer Ed. teacher (formerly Home Ec. in our state), and did it little by little over a period of about a month. Can't get a whole lot done in a 42 minute class period wiht middle schoolers!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Mezzaluna for the inspiration.

Sounds delicious. Think I'm going to plan something (a menu that is) either for summer or early fall.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What a great site!! I have spent the last few days reading many of the articles. All are very informative!!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

My sophomores made good use of that site. They liked the idea of writing about food in their papers. Thanks again!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Don't mention it. It was a pleasure!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Any website with recipes that are new/unique is very welcome! Thanks for posting it. 

Svadhisthana


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Your welcome Svadhisthana!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you pooh!!!

in 99 and 2000 I would do King Arther dinner once a month for fun.The guest truly loved it. I wish I had known of that site to help me with ideas and wording , Hence ,it's never to late.
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This site is very cool. It's especially neat that all the recipes are written in verse.
Now that would be a challenge for the modern recipe developer!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You're quite right Foodnfoto!

I wouldn't even dare challenging the great people of Cheftalk!  

CC,

No such event planned for 2001?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Do I detect a new Chef Talk Challenge coming on? Your favorite recipe described in poetic style! There is a neat passage from Cyrano de Begerac where the poetry buff pastry chef recites his recipes. Rostand was a genius!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Agreed he was a genius. poetry out of an amandine recipe. Had to be done. Of all the desert this is among my favourite.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Once again, this is a great site!!! I have been spending a lot of time there and at all the places the links take me. As a chef, it is very easy to take for granted all of our modern convencices (sp?). Most chefs today, must be wimps compared to chefs of years ago. Imagine mashing 50# of potatoes by hand everyday or kneeding 30# of dough, just the simple act of grinding all your spices with a morter was time consuming. Really makes you feel a little humble.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Pooh, that is the most incredible website! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You are all welcome!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Greetings good gentles, Once upon a time I belonged to the group who are responsible for bringing most of those recipes to light. The Society for Creative Anachronism is an international group dedicated to the reenactment of the middle ages. It was great fun unfortunately all of the events are on weekends, so it became impossible for me to play with them. If you get the chance to participate go for it


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Greetings good gentles, Once upon a time I belonged to the group who are responsible for bringing most of those recipes to light. The Society for Creative Anachronism is an international group dedicated to the reenactment of the middle ages. It was great fun unfortunately all of the events are on weekends, so it became impossible for me to play with them. If you get the chance to participate go for it


----------

